# Sundance Central 1:20.3 Scale Figures



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder that Sundance Central Modular Railroad has custom 1:20.3 figures for sale. See our product review in June's Garden Railway Magazine. To order visit our web site at http://www.sundancecentral.org/ 

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The correct URL is *http://www.sundancecentral.org/*


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dean. Too fast with the typing this morning. 
Richard


----------

